

Ask HN: What are the best communities / sites to help me find a cofounder - chunkyslink

I'm a technical person, I have a web app in development. I've paid a UI company to help me get the idea up and running. I've invested real money. I'm going to need an energetic cofounder that might have skills in one or more of these<p>design, UI, busines dev, SEO, marketing, networking, user development, customer service.<p>Ideally I'm looking for Perth, Australia but will consider further away.
======
gauravmishra
You don't find a co-founder by skill. You find a co-founder by attitude.

Attend events, conferences. Talk to people and see if they interest you.

